

Tipfy 0.6 released, a little framework for Google App Engine - moraes
http://www.tipfy.org/

======
kljensen
I would love to start using tipfy, but haven't read a compelling argument for
porting existing projects that are using webapp. (Working django projects seem
clearly not worth it because the routing and other code patterns appear quite
different.)

~~~
moraes
I think the most compelling reason is the list of extensions. They integrate
several missing functionalities from webapp; you just pick what you need. You
could also build them around webapp -- that's what we are doing with tipfy.

I wrote a list with some other reasons: <http://www.tipfy.org/wiki/why-tipfy/>

